# Boston Butt On My 22.5 Inch Weber



## kettle man

So I am relatively new to smoking. I have been grilling 15 plus years on a gas grill.  Originally I was attracted to the ease and controlled environment of gas.  My most recent grill was the Weber Gensis.  Great grill and I have loved it but gas left a lot to be desired.  Not having the spare change for an Egg I recently decided to buy the 22.5 Weber Kettle. I used to laugh at people with the Weber Kettle. I thought they were too cheap to get a good gas grill and to be quite frank not as skilled.  Boy I could not have been more wrong. The Weber Kettle is a warhorse and while it requires more work than a smoker it produces a quality end result.

Yesterday I cooked an 8 lb butt on my kettle.  It was the best I have done so far. I knew the day was going well when the aroma was wafting over my house and into the street.  Here is a quick summary of the cook and my day:

Applied mustard and dry rub I got from a favorite site of mine at 4:00 Friday afternoon
Woke up at 6:25 and started my chimney (16 bricks of Kingsford charcoal)
Took out the butt
Put it on ay 6:55 AM ( a little early but I wanted to work out)
Grill set up: drip pan with water, charcoal dividers with 8 coals on each side and a red brick.
At 8:05 temp had dropped to about 175 so I added a few more hot coals
Over the course of the next 8 hours I added 2-4 bricks of charcoal and my hickory wood chips as needed.
The heat stayed between 225-250 all day (first time I have successfully managed heat on my kettle)
Slow and low for 9hrs
Wrapped in foil for two hours before I pulled
The only drawback  I have seen thus far with the kettle is it is very labor intensive to smoke.  While I could do the minion method and make my life a little easier I really like the even cook provided with the dividers. Attached are some pictures from the day.













butt 10 20.jpg



__ kettle man
__ Oct 21, 2012


















chimney 10 20.jpg



__ kettle man
__ Oct 21, 2012


















weber kettle 10 20.jpg



__ kettle man
__ Oct 21, 2012


















boston butt 10 20.jpg



__ kettle man
__ Oct 21, 2012


















pulled pork 10 20.jpg



__ kettle man
__ Oct 21, 2012


----------



## scarbelly

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - glad you joined us 

That looks like a very successful day


----------



## s2k9k

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!


----------



## bama bbq

Welcome aboard.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Weber man here myself.  Look forward to your posts.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Welcome to SMF, kettleman!



~Martin


----------



## weberlamp

Look awesome, did you foil and leave it on the gril or wrap it in a towel and put it in a cooler.  I always have a hard time controlling my heat on my kettle when i try to smoke on it, look at the pitmasteriq110, pretty sweet blower for a good price.


----------



## roller

Welcome to SMF and thanks for the great Q-view..It looks really good ..


----------



## pgsmoker64

Looks great!  Nice job.

If you like your Weber kettle you would love a WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain cooker), no where near as labor intensive and much less than the Egg!!!  Comes in two sizes 18.5" and 22.5".  Both work great but I'm partial to the 22.5".

Good luck and welcome to the SMF.


----------

